# Tonight I'm (on the sofa) wondering why we rescued these cats



## poiuytrewq (29 March 2018)

On the sofa, under a (very clean!) horse rug because a cat has p'd on my duvet and my dear daughter has "borrowed" the spare duvet and left it in a friends car 
Not sure who I'm more irritated by right now.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 March 2018)

Do you have an idea as to why the cat peed on the duvet?


----------



## poiuytrewq (29 March 2018)

Nope, other than the fact that if I leave a different door open accidentally while I go to work they do occasionally pee. The duvet is the second time and there have been a few accidents on the sofa cushions in the past. I generally just keep these doors closed if I'm not home.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 March 2018)

Do you have any reason to believe that the cat has any bladder problems, or any sort of anxiety?  Has anything changed in your house recently?  Are your litter trays accessible, or could one of the other cats be preventing the cat that peed access to the trays?  Hope you don't think I'm insinuating that you don't look after your cats (because I'm not), it's just that they do these things for a reason


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 March 2018)

No to bladder problems, yes possible to anxiety depending which cat it is that does it. They are mother and son and the son is very nervous. 
Nothing has changed in the house. Litter trays are accessible yes and always used normally by both. They don't go outside even though I leave windows/doors open.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 March 2018)

Have you tried using Feliway diffuser?


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 March 2018)

No, I have looked at them actually. They are plug in's right? 
We live in a big house, would I just plug it into the room they spend most time or do they cover a wide area?


----------



## Equi (30 March 2018)

Have you ever watched/heard of the cat from hell? He basically has the same advice for every owner...make your house a cat play house. Loads of shelves and cat houses, litter trays everywhere, different types of boxes, play time, exercise, change food, make sure no other cats are allowed near the windows/yard etc. basically make your life revolve around your cat.


yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah i have yard cats only lol


----------



## TGM (30 March 2018)

If the weather with you is the same as here, then I can understand why your cat peed on the duvet!  Why go outside in torrential rain when you can pee in the warm and dry on a nice, soft, absorbent substrate!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (30 March 2018)

poiuytrewq said:



			No, I have looked at them actually. They are plug in's right? 
We live in a big house, would I just plug it into the room they spend most time or do they cover a wide area?
		
Click to expand...

They are plug-ins, yes. If you are in a big place then the advice is to put one in any problem areas (ie your bedroom, the room with sofa) and if possible any other high cat-traffic areas.  You can also buy a Feliway spray to target particular areas, for example the sofa cushions, the bed frame.  It worked a dream for my old cat who was terrified of fireworks (I appreciate that's a different problem, but still related to anxiety).  Maybe a friend has one you could borrow?


----------



## TheresaW (31 March 2018)

Over Christmas, OH went to go to bed one evening, and came downstairs raging that one of the dogs had peed on the bed. I poinbted out that one cant get on the bed, and the other had been downstairs with us all evening. We believe it was the cat, although being his cat, he still wont admit it.  OHs mum and sister were saying with us over the break, and I think it just upset him a bit. Hed never done it before, and he hasnt done it since. 

We ended up sleeping in our bed with a sleeping bag each.


----------

